# Weight question



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi! I have a question about the average weight of a show male. I have a 1 year old balck standard poo male, and I was wondering about what the average weight of a male his age should be. I will think he is beautiful no matter what, but I was considering showing him, and he is correct height, and very proportionate,but Im not sure of his weight. Thanks!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

How tall is he? How much bone/substance does he have? Lots of male spoos look a little gangly/rangy at that age, and this really becomes apparent when they are cut out into open trim. I would focus first on conditioning (e.g., nice muscling on his legs and butt), then worry about getting a little more padding on his ribs if he needs it. If he is a little gangly, it may help to show him in the 12-18 class rather than open--that tells the judge that he is young and still has some filling out to do.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

He is about 22-23 inches, and 40 pounds, he doesnt appear gangly, but I dont really have anything to compare him to, as pictures can be decieving. He is very square, has a beautiful head/face, and his gait is spectacular. Im just afraid that he will be considered small, and not even get a second look just because he is small. He is not fined boned, and you can definitly tell he is a male. He has a really nice thick, course black coat, with no gray or other colors. Im just afraid it would not be worth the investment.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

That is small for a male around here. If nicely put together with great movement, he still may get noticed though. 

My 1 year old male is 25-26" and 55-60 pounds. He's all bone and muscle. He looks like he needs to fill out, so I may have to work on that a bit.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Has he turned one year old yet? The paradox of poodles is that they can be more competitive as senior puppies (10-11 months) than as junior adults. If he has already turned one, you might want to let him grow coat and fill out, then bring him out at the upper end of the 12-18 month class. 

I think it is a shame that it is hard to finish smaller spoos, as I think it is a lovely size. A friend has a lovely male with the sweetest, calmest temperament. I am afraid he won't finish because he is on the small side. 

What is his breeding? Can we see pictures?  

I would get the opinion of a handler you respect. A good handler will also know which judges will hold his size against him versus a movement freak who might really like him.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

our boy cash is more of a refined dog, and we went the route of waiting until he hit the upper end of 12-18 class. he is 25 inches and goes about 50 pounds. he lacks a little of the substance some older dogs have. some tims it is better to wait a while. we look for him to fill out a little more, and then we might see how he does as a special. a lot depends on the judge, and what they are looking for. we were fortunate that the judges that liked cash, were looking for that refined look.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gailforce said:


> He is about 22-23 inches, and 40 pounds, he doesnt appear gangly, but I dont really have anything to compare him to, as pictures can be decieving. He is very square, has a beautiful head/face, and his gait is spectacular. Im just afraid that he will be considered small, and not even get a second look just because he is small. He is not fined boned, and you can definitly tell he is a male. He has a really nice thick, course black coat, with no gray or other colors. Im just afraid it would not be worth the investment.


Honestly Size should not matter if you dog has excellent conformation show him. I have seen dogs in the ring from 21-28 inches.

Enzo is the same size as your male he is 22-23 inches 42lbs we show him he is a red standard. Its taking us longer to get points on him because of the lack of lots of hair and handling skills LOL I think Enzo had medium boning he is not refine boned at all. 

Please post some pictures.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> I would get the opinion of a handler you respect. A good handler will also know which judges will hold his size against him versus a movement freak who might really like him.



Yes great advice I would go to some local shows and see if you can have a handler evaluate him.


----------

